
The best Chromebook you can buy right now - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/25/16202438/best-chromebook-acer-samsung-chromeos-android
======
tyingq
Too hard for me to work on a 12.5" screen. It's got great resolution, but my
eyes can't use it.

